# New NodakOutdoors.com Sponsor - WaterfowlJunkie.com



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at Nodak Outdoors - Waterfowl Junkie.

http://www.waterfowljunkie.com/

Waterfowl Junkie is an attachment to your hitch that allows for fast and easy bird cleaning, while keeping the wing for transportation. This is ideal for those who like to take trips across the country or Canada, and need an efficient system for cleaning the birds.

Please consider Waterfowl Junkie if you're looking for an addition to your waterfowl trips, and help them feel welcome at Nodak Outdoors.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

Welcome to the site and thanks for the sponsorship!


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

That looks like a great product. Sure looks a lot easier on the back than bending over and pulling. I'll be placing an order shortly I think!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site guys!

Awesome idea for a product!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

:welcome:

That looks slick!


----------



## Traxion (Apr 16, 2004)

Great idea, looks slick!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Love the vids, looks awesome!


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Looks like a helpful contraption. Sure would be nice on those out of town snow goosin trips.

Welcome


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Welcome.

Looks like i will be placing an order shortly.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

What a heck of an idea! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lvn2Hnt (Feb 22, 2005)

That is friggen awesome! Christmas list here it comes!


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

:welcome: Sweet idea!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Pretty dang cool. Thank you for supporting the site!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

:welcome: And thanks for supporting the site!


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome, and thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## wfjunkie (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks everyone for all the great comments. Think of this before your spring hunt- don`t leave home without one. Also a great xmas gift. Thanks again...


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Lvn2Hnt said:


> That is friggen awesome! Christmas list here it comes!


I'll second that!!! That is a must for waterfowl hunters!


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome. thanks for the sponsorship :welcome:


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

Junkie we used the one you sent with spear this weekend, and it worked awsome!! Just stick the bird on and scrape the inside of the rib cage a little bit and it worked perfectly, Nice Invention!! :beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome. An what a great idea


----------



## d wiz (Jul 31, 2003)

I have the opportunity to hunt with him last spring and he is a heck of a guy. He's got a few other ideas in the hopper as well.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Great idea...

Thanks for coming aboard... :beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Welcome... :wink:


----------



## DuckerIL (Dec 9, 2005)

Welcome and thanks for sponsoring. Just located Dad's X-mas present....


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

Welcome to Nodak, and yes I ordered one.


----------



## lundq (Feb 21, 2005)

welcome to nodakoutdoors!!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

:welcome: :beer:


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

:welcome:


----------



## HOBBES (Jan 9, 2003)

:welcome: to Nodak!


----------

